# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Krijohet Shoqata Atdhetare  Mirdita në Michigan, USA

## Al..

Pjetër Jaku

http://revistakuvendi.org/?p=3559

Me datën 10 Nëndor 2013, nga ora 3:00 Pm deri në 5 :00 Pm, në një takim që u thirr nga Komisioni Nismëtar, në një nga mjediset e Kishës së Shën Palit, në Rochester Hills u krijua Shoqata Atdhetare  Mirdita,  i pari grupim i mirditorve në USA.

Edhe më parë nuk kishin munguar përpjekjet për ta krijuar një shoqatë të tillë, por kishin dështuar për arsye organizative të modelit  Prit të presim, deri sa të bashkohen të gjithë!

Duke nxerr mësim nga e kaluara, kësaj radhe, Komisioni Nismëtar kishte ardhë në mendimin, se të gjithë është tepër e veshtirë të bashkohen në të njejten kohë, për shumë arsye. Mbasi u njoftuan të gjithë mirditorët, vëçanërisht kryefamiljarët, nga ky komision dhe u punua intensivisht për të ardhë te bashkimi në një shoqatë, u caktua një datë themeluese, edhe pse pati  përsona që e kishin të pamundur, për arsye pune dhe probleme të tjera familjare. Ata u lidhen me komisionin, duke njoftuar dhe pranuar antarsimin në shoqatë, si dhe detyrimin  për të gjitha vendimet që do merreshin në atë takim. Edhe pa prezencen fizike, kjo kategori ishte e pranishme! Në shumë kode demokratike lejohet përfaqësimi i autorizuar. Ndonëse kishte autorizime të tilla, në takim nuk u përmenden, pasi nuk u pa e nevojshme një praktikë e tillë. Por, nuk duhet lënë pa theksuar se pati edhe nga ata, që ishin të njoftuar dhe nuk e kanë pa të arsyeshme të jenë në këtë shoqatë, të cilët edhe nuk moren pjesë. Kjo nuk do të thotë që Shoqata detyrimisht duhet ti mbledh të gjithë mirditorët. Ata janë të lirë të marrin ose të mos marrin pjesë në një grupim. Mvaret nga vlerësimi dhe arsyetimi i secilit prej tyre! Duke parë aktivitetin e saj, ata mund të afrohen edhe më vonë.

Takimin, fillimisht e drejtoi Komisioni  Nismëtar i përbërë prej: Bardhok Ndoit, Gjovalin Kolës,  Fran Kecit, Kujtim Qafes dhe Pjetër Gegës, të cilët e kishin filluar punën e tyre, para më shumë se një muaji. Komisioni kishte ngarkuar Kujtim Qafën, si një nga aktivistët e njohur të komunitetit shqiptar në Detroit, i cili e hapi takimin duke kërkuar të hidheshin në votë: nëse ishin dakort të krijohej shoqata dhe se si do ti vihej emri. Pasi u kaluan këto dy pika, me dy tri sugjerime, Komisioni Nismëtar e quajti të mbaruar punën e tij, duke ia lënë vendin Komisionit të votimit dhe drejtimit të mëtejshëm të këtij Kuvendi. Me propozimin e  të pranishmëve, komisioni i votimit u zgjodh prej tre vetash: Gjovalin Kaçorri, Gjon Nikolli dhe Lek Preni. Sekretar i Kuvendit,  (mbajtës i protokollit) u zgjodh Fran Keci.

Së pari u votua në parim  njëri nga nenet e Projekt  programit për zgjedhjen e Kryetarit me votën e fshehtë të Kuvendit, si dhe për numrin e  Kryesisë të përbërë prej 12 vetash, përkatësisht sipas flamujve të kësaj krahine, ndërsa i trembëdhjeti ishte kryetari i zgjedhur nga Kuvendi. Po kështu,  anëtarët e kryesisë duhej të zgjidheshin më votën e fshehtë të të pranishmëve, ndërsa nënkryetarët, sekretari dhe arkëtari zgjidheshin po këtë ditë nga mbledhja e parë e  Kryesisë.

Lidhur me këtë pikë pati një mendim nga Ndue Prenga ( mirditor nga Lezha), që kryetari duhej të ishte një mirditor që ka lindur, punuar dhe jetuar në Mirditë, por ky kusht u hodh poshtë nga të pranishmit, pasi çdo mirditor  që ka pranuar të jetë në këtë shoqatë, ka të drejtën për tu zgjedhur pa asnjë kufizim. Këtë propozim e kundërshtoi fillimisht Gjokë Ndoj, i cili mori shembullin e fëmijëve të lindur në Amerikë:  Atyre nuk u përjashtohet mundësia e të qënit mirditor.- sqaroi Gjoka.

Sipas kësaj procedure u propozuan  5 kandidatë për kryetar: Kujtim Qafa, Gjovalin Kacorri, Bardhok Ndoi, Ded Beleshi dhe Gjon Nikolli. Për kryesinë u propozuan 20 anëtar, nga të cilët do të liheshin në listë 12. Kandidatët për kryetar paraqiten versionin e tyre per  drejtimin e shoqatës dhe mundësinë, duke  pranuar kandidimin. Ded Beleshi u propozua në mungesë nga Ndue Prenga.

Pas numrimit të votave, Komisioni i Votimit njofton zgjedhjen e  Kujtim Qafes  Kryetar i kësaj shoqate. 

Me një përshëndetje të shkurtër dhe falenderim për besimin që i dhanë mirditorët e këtij takimi, Kujtimi zuri vend në drejtimin e takimit sëbashku me komisionin e  votimit.  Pas votimit të dytë për kryesinë e kësaj shoqate, u lexuan fituesit: Pjetër Gega, Gjovalin Kola, Viktor Toma, Dod Qafa, Lek Preni, Gjon Simoni, Gentjan Kola, Shkelqim Legisi, Gjok Ndoj, Fran Vokrri, Bardhok Ndoj dhe Gjon Nikolli.

Kryesia zgjodhi: nënkryetar,  Bardhok Ndoj dhe  Fran Vokrri, Sekretar Gjon Simoni dhe arkëtar Pjetër Gega. Sipas  Programit, më vonë do të zgjidhen dhe disa komisione, që do ta ndihmojnë kryesinë për të realizuar programin e miratuar në këtë takim.

Pjesë nga programi i kësaj shoqate:



Qellimi:



-          Ruajtja e traditave shqiptare dhe te krahines.

-          Forcimi i njohjeve dhe evidentimi i mirditoreve në Amerikë dhe Kanada.

-          Sigurimi i ndihmave dhe ndërmjetësimi amerikano-shqiptar në dobi të Mirditës dhe mirditorëve.

-          Ndihma e njëri-tjetrit dhe aktivitetet e përbashkëta

-          Ruajtja dhe inkurajimi kulturor, si dhe mbajtja gjallë e gjuhës  shqipe në emigracion.



Funksionimi:



-          Shoqata krijohet me vullnetin e të gjithë atyre që janë të interesuar dhe që pranojnë këtë program, i cili shtrohet për miratim në takimin e përgjithshëm të më shumë se 60 përqind të të regjistruarve.

-          Anëtar i kësaj Shoqate mund të jetë çdo mirditor dhe miq të tyre, që pranon programin dhe paguan detyrimin mujor të përcaktuar.

-          Çdo anëtar paiset me librezen e   anëtarësisë, ku i shenohet pagesa e çdo muaj.

-          Për çdo pranim dhe shumë të derdhur në arkën e Shoqatës, kryesia u dërgon anëtarëve buletinin tremujor me të dhëna të hollësishme për gjithë veprimtarinë e saj, sidomos ana financiare, si pjesa më e ndjeshme e çdo veprimtarie.

-          Çdo anëtar ka të drejtë të kërkoi sqarime dhe të marrë përgjigje për aktivitetin e Shoqatës.

-          Përfaqësimi mund të jetë në nivel kryesie të përbërë prej 11 ose 13 anëtarëve, të cilët zgjedhin kryetarin, nënkryetarët , sekretarin dhe arkëtarët.

-          Kryesia zgjidhet njëherë në tri vjet ( Janar )

-          Shoqata nuk është objekt përfitues, as biznes. Nuk ndihmon askënd për biznes.



Drejtimi i  Shoqatës:



-          Shoqata ka një kryesi; Kryetar,  dy nenkryetar, nje sekretar, dy arkëtar dhe 5 ose 7 anëtar.

-          Kryetarin e zgjedh Kuvendi, ndersa grupin drejtues Kryesia

-          Sipas përbërjes  kryesia mund të shtoi edhe dy komisione, atë të marrëdhenjeve me shoqatat e tjera dhe atë të  kulturës.

-          Arkëtarët nuk kanë të drejtë të bëjnë asnjë pagesë, ose të tërheqin nga llogaria bankare e Shoqatës asnjë peni pa autorizimin e  kryesise, ( drejtuesve të saj ). E drejta e depozitimit është e secilit prej arkëtarëve. Çdo mangësi në këtë drejtim konsiderohet shkelje e ligjit të Shoqatës.

-          Informacioni është detyrë e sekretarit, i cili duhet ta nis në  posten e secilit anëtar një herë në tre muaj.

-          Çdo aktivitet  i organizuar nga kryesia e Shoqatës bëhët detyrim  për tu ndihmuar e përkrahur nga të gjithë anëtarët e saj.

-          Në raste të veçanta dhe me propzim të 30 përqind të anëtarëve, mund të  afrohet koha e zgjedhjeve e përcaktuar njëherë në tri vjet.

http://revistakuvendi.org/?p=3559

----------


## Al..

http://revistakuvendi.org/?p=3305

Urimet më të mira për Kujtim Qafen!

Ne foto: Kujtim Qafa  

Bash në mes të Gushtit u lind  në Vushtri të Kosovës Kujtim Qafa, një ndër aktivistët e njohur te komunitetit shqiptar jo vetëm në Detroit, por në diasporën shqiptare të Amerikës në përgjithësi. Kalimi  i prindërve të tij,  me fëmijën e parë Daven  për Jugosllavi, pas vrasjes së Bardhok Bibës,  në gushtin   përcëllues,  dy vjet ma parë se të vinte në jetë Kujtimi, është një koincidencë e bukur  dhe domethënëse. Nuk po e shkruajm datën as vitin, se me të drejtë Kujtimi nuk  deshiron ta thotë moshën. “ Jam shumë i ri, – thotë me shaka ai,- për të përmendur shifra që herë herë më trembin, edhe pse e di veten per  trim e të fortë.”

Disa miq të tij nga stafi i Revistes “ Kuvendi”, ku bën pjesë prej disa vitesh Kujtimi, dhe Kryesia e Deges se Vatrës në Michigan, bën një darkë modeste në Kafe “ Kuvendi”, ditën e hënë me datën 19 Gusht 2013, në të cilën Kujtim  ishte thirrur, për një takim të Kuvendit. Kur pa se po vinin edhe përsona që nuk bënin pjesë në Stafin e Kuvendit, e kuptoi se ky takim kishte një “pabesi” të shokëve, sidomos të Alfonsit dhe Pjetrit, të cilët ishin inicuesit e kësaj darke, për të nderuar mikun e tyre të mirë. Disi i befasuar, Kujtimi  u shpreh: “Po ta kisha ditur, nuk do të kisha ardhur, jo se nuk  e dua këtë mbrëmje kaq të bukur,  por më duket disi e tepërt të mblidheni për mua. Ndoshta do të ishte mirë t’u ftoja unë, por nuk u kam dhënë kurrë rëndësi ditëlindjeve.”

Në këtë mbrëmje miqësore u dha rasti të gjithëve ta përshendesnin Kujtimin dhe t’i uronin aq vite sa të ndjehej mirë me veten. Artisti Ndue Gjekaj recitoi vargje nga Fishta, kur para disa viteve Kujtimi i lexonte në Radion që ai drejtonte. Alfons Grishaj, Donika Bardha, Gjovalin Lumaj, Luigj Gjokaj e të tjerë miq të tij do të tregonin episode nga njohja që kanë më Kujtimin. Darka kaloi në një atmosferë miqësore, ku humori nuk  u nda për asnjë  moment.

http://revistakuvendi.org/?p=3305

----------

